# so someone left a message on my car



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Note says "I love your car!!! but i think your hot too!" signed "from a hot chick xxx-xxxx) =)"

I have a feeling who it is, i think it was one of the two girls that was standing with a booth out side of my house to promote some city election. I was rushing out of the house early morning when i saw those girls and couldnt see if they were hot or not. Then when i came back from work i still saw them there and smiled at one and said hi but i quickly left my house again to have dinner with some friends.

Should i call? I know a lot will say yes because it wouldnt hurt but i really dont want to set myself up for a horrible date incase im not digging her.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Do it. a bad date with a hot chick has to be better then no date with any chick.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

DO IT BRAH!!! Ill give her a call even if shes from the states..Ill just say i'm across the border doing stuff.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

I saw the girl who did it.
Here's her picture. 
Go ahead and give her a call. She not only likes cars, she can fix them, too!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

post pics of you and your car so we can get idea if this chick is nuts or not before we advise yoru doom....


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> post pics of you and your car so we can get idea if this chick is nuts or not before we advise yoru doom....


ooo good call.


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

If you could gauge that her weight wasnt over Two Bills in the short time you saw her...do it. Arrange to meet up with her at a bar or restaurant or something. Get there early, scope out the situation. If she turns out to be Mr. Ed reincarnated, or something worse, exit stage right. If shes hot, start buying shots.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

do it, and nail her regardless... thats all shes looking for----- tell her to bring her friend to


----------



## Leasure1 (Jul 24, 2006)

Did you really have to ask us?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> do it, and nail her regardless... thats all shes looking for----- tell her to bring her friend to


This is also very good advice...again, provided she isnt a whale.

Last quote today QoQ, promise.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> If you could gauge that her weight wasnt over Two Bills in the short time you saw her...do it. Arrange to meet up with her at a bar or restaurant or something. Get there early, scope out the situation. If she turns out to be Mr. Ed reincarnated, or something worse, exit stage right. If shes hot, start buying shots.


if your going to do that then go borrow someone elses car so she wont recognise your car and know your there..


----------



## tonggi (Sep 5, 2006)

do it!

That is true, a date with any chick is better than a date with no chick.

we have our low times sometimes, get it done


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> do it, and nail her regardless... thats all shes looking for----- tell her to bring her friend to


This is also very good advice...again, provided she isnt a whale.

Last quote today QoQ, promise.
[/quote]

do it even if she is a whale who cares?


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

"A date with any chick is better than a date with no chick"^^^ TOTALLY untrue... TOTALLY!

some arent into whales nismo....


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

oh no i see r12974238947rmon posting, defiantely do not take the advice of aguy that hasnt gotten his wiener wet in years..


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

yeah, just dont tell your friends...call her up and get her drunk


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

well if even one of them is hot you have 50/50 chance of getting the nice 1. Call her up an take the risk...if she turns out the be the ugly one..when you go to pick her up and she steps out...just drive away without even turning to look at her.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

umm...A year and FOUR months...and that's about to change...real soon...



Trigga said:


> well if even one of them is hot you have 50/50 chance of getting the nice 1. Call her up an take the risk...if she turns out the be the ugly one..when you go to pick her up and she steps out...just drive away without even turning to look at her.


she knows where you live...oops


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Who cares if she knows where he lives...whats she going to do, stalk him? I mean, maybe, but highly improbable. Its more likely that she will deal with the rejection by letting an old boyfriend tag it for the night so she will still feel wanted. If you ditched out like that, she would probably be too fearful to actually go to your house in any real life situation. Its not like she is your ex of five years.

And Nismo...wtf dude. Whales get no play ever. Id rather hook myself up night after night than bring some moo'er back to the crib.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

what you got up your sleeve rider? neway getting a girl drunk isnt ALWAYS the best move--- sometimes the chick has common sense and knows what your trying to do.... sometimes.... just tell her shes beautiful and make her laugh--- if you can do that you dont even need the booze...... unless your ugly?


----------



## CichlidAddict (Jul 1, 2005)

Make sure it's not just one of your buddies f-ing with you.
The "from a hot chick" part seems a little strange.. Unless she really is super hot and has no problem assuming everybody thinks she's hot.
Maybe do a lookup on the phone number first...


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

CichlidAddict said:


> Make sure it's not just one of your buddies f-ing with you.
> The "from a hot chick" part seems a little strange.. Unless she really is super hot and has no problem assuming everybody thinks she's hot.
> Maybe do a lookup on the phone number first...


yeah yeah stalk her out. Find her Name from the phone number then run the name thru myspace.
Then stand outside her house and make note of her movements. Write down all the license Numbers of the people that visit the house and see if there are any mob connections.

But tho... Didn't you actually see the "hot chick" yourself and in person? I think you are the one that can best answer the question of if you should go for it. You won't find out shes a weirdo or annoying bitch untill you actually have the chance to talk to her. Maybe set up a chatting with her before hand. Call her talk to her get her myspace and kinda scope her out before you ask her on a date.

"Myspace- Helping Stalkers find their marks since 2003."


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

KoK, im still in the planning stages, but what i've got up my sleeve will be beautiful...about 5'10, brown eyes, long legs and super super tight ace. it's gonna fall through, just a matter of time...


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

is that what you plan on finding in san diego? and is "ace" another term for a**hole?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

no dude...i've already gone on several "casual" dates with her, i just have to convince her that she wants more...mmmm


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

r1dermon said:


> no dude...i've already gone on several "casual" dates with her, i just have to convince her that she wants more...mmmm


just pull it out and ask her what "we" should do about it


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Just pulling it out works a LOT. Seriously.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

PygoFanatic said:


> Just pulling it out works a LOT. Seriously.


and if it doesnt work atleast you know where the situtaion is going and can stop wasting your time.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

So basically just whip it out and see how she reacts.......... Man Law?


----------



## PygoFanatic (May 2, 2006)

Man Law!!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

brilliant!!


----------



## ~Silly~Spy (Mar 12, 2005)

nismo driver said:


> brilliant!!


brilliant!! x2!!!!


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

BRILLIANT!


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

considering she pulled the "phone number on the car" manuver i think it should be manditory to use the "pull it out" manuver, if she protests just ask her why she left her number then..

its pretty much guareenteed to work ...

wheres the pic of the whip? at least a discription..

if its an iroc z imgoing to piss my self..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

View attachment 125884


Dude, with a mouth on her like that...you'd be a fool to not call her


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

Sheppard said:


> View attachment 125884
> 
> 
> Dude, with a mouth on her like that...you'd be a fool to not call her


no this is what you want


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

nis, do you have to use the term "whip"? ur sooo gansta


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

KINGofKINGS said:


> nis, do you have to use the term "whip"? ur sooo gansta


i have ghetto tendencies..

i cant help it..

my friends bust my balls because i use terms that just dont fit in a converstation with a bunch of middle class guys..


----------



## wasabi-glow (Jun 30, 2005)

She prolly wants to spread her disease on you or maybe shes a he/she male... yah know what I'm talkin'.....LOL!!!! call her if you want...


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

tonggi said:


> do it!
> 
> That is true, a date with any chick is better than a date with no chick.
> 
> we have our low times sometimes, get it done


But self-dating prevents cancer.


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

Eric, you better call.
I'm waiting....


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

man bull snake you gotta stop um starting to think thats you in them ronchy pics lol


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

it appears bullsnake has ALOT of friends............................. that he likes to photograph


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

KINGofKINGS said:


> it appears bullsnake has ALOT of friends............................. that he likes to photograph


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

oooo sh*t,,,,,


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Eric, you better call.
> I'm waiting....


Oh JEEZE! that looks lmost exactly like one of the women I work with.


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

ill admit it , it was me, i think your hot, and i wanna do you, is it possible?


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

BlackSunshine said:


> Eric, you better call.
> I'm waiting....


Oh JEEZE! that looks lmost exactly like one of the women I work with.
[/quote]
it might be a shim, i work with a shim, he went out on diability for few weeks adn came bacck as a she.. freaky

bull how much did that hottie cost..


----------



## redrum781 (Apr 10, 2006)

Do it....if shes ugly make her pay


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Eric, you better call.
> I'm waiting....


Oh JEEZE! that looks lmost exactly like one of the women I work with.
[/quote]
it might be a shim, i work with a shim, he went out on diability for few weeks adn came bacck as a she.. freaky

bull how much did that hottie cost..
[/quote]

hahah nahh I'm pretty sure this one is 98% original female. scary tho.

but she was nice enough to buy me a coffee when I got her a 100K sale.

would have been nicer if she would have cut me in on her commission.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

redrum781 said:


> Do it....if shes ugly make her pay


haha make HER(or him in this case) pay... hell yea


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> Eric, you better call.
> I'm waiting....


Oh JEEZE! that looks lmost exactly like one of the women I work with.
[/quote]
it might be a shim, i work with a shim, he went out on diability for few weeks adn came bacck as a she.. freaky

bull how much did that hottie cost..
[/quote]
Me pay?!?!
Get Real. I'm the Bullsnake. 
Here's a picture of me and my fish forum groupies.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


> Eric, you better call.
> I'm waiting....


Oh JEEZE! that looks lmost exactly like one of the women I work with.
[/quote]
it might be a shim, i work with a shim, he went out on diability for few weeks adn came bacck as a she.. freaky

bull how much did that hottie cost..
[/quote]
Me pay?!?!
Get Real. I'm the Bullsnake. 
Here's a picture of me and my fish forum groupies.








[/quote]

those are you fantasy fish forum groupies... heres your real ones


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

nice bowtie


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

lastgreengarden said:


> those are you fantasy fish forum groupies... heres your real ones











Uh....well...that's a really old picture from my experimental years in college....


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Bullsnake said:


>


is that you with the spice girls???


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


>


is that you with the spice girls???
[/quote]

Lets hope so! They where hot back n the day


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

RockinTimbz said:


>


is that you with the spice girls???
[/quote]
No, it's me with a Russian Spice Girls rip-off band called Tutsi.

I went to their concert with Jewelz. They said they were big fans of Piranha-Fury.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

what happend to that russian girl singer that was a *****, she had like one song here and no one ever heard from her again

starts with a T


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

TATU? i think it was 2 girls who said they were ****** to sell more albums? lol i dunno


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

the one in the front is kinda hot but a little to **** for my taste


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> TATU? i think it was 2 girls who said they were ****** to sell more albums? lol i dunno


I never heard any of their music. Looks good, though.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

hmm maybe not, they looked better in the music videos
but they do have a banging body


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

Bullsnake said:


> TATU? i think it was 2 girls who said they were ****** to sell more albums? lol i dunno


I never heard any of their music. Looks good, though.








































[/quote]

uh ohhh...i see camel toeeee!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

My car is in the body shop right now getting body work done. But its a white 350z. Attached are pictures of how my car will look like after it comes out of the shop. I'm trying to mimic the 350z RS Concept. I have 90% of all of the external mod like the RS Concept. In terms of power level i'm almost there. I have all the bolt ons and some internals done. I'm contiplating on throwing in a super charger with a goal of 450-500hp. Then again, i have urges these days to return my car back to stock and sell it for a old muscle car.


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Nice, that is hot.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

What you need to do Eric is give someone on here the number and have them call her. The conversation could go like this.

Her: "Hello"
Me: "Hi this is b_ack51 from the Internet."
Her: "Oh my god hey, whats up?"
Me: "Nothing much just wanting to know if you really like oh snap its eric"
Her: "Nah I just gave him my number cause I know he was too much of a girl to call and figured he'd ask you to call me and in reality I just used him to get to talk to you."
Me: "Yeah thats what I figured."


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

^^^


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

hahah b_ack thats funny as hell


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

o snap its eric said:


> My car is in the body shop right now getting body work done. But its a white 350z. Attached are pictures of how my car will look like after it comes out of the shop. I'm trying to mimic the 350z RS Concept. I have 90% of all of the external mod like the RS Concept. In terms of power level i'm almost there. I have all the bolt ons and some internals done. I'm contiplating on throwing in a super charger with a goal of 450-500hp. Then again, i have urges these days to return my car back to stock and sell it for a old muscle car.


o0h yeah shes a hoe you gotta just whip it out as soon as you pick her up dont even waste time.. save the drink money to finish the car..


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

b_ack51 said:


> What you need to do Eric is give someone on here the number and have them call her. The conversation could go like this.
> 
> Her: "Hello"
> *Me: "Hi this is b_ack51 from the Internet."*
> ...


this is when i burst'd out in high pitch girly laughter!!!
















omfg too funny


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

CichlidAddict said:


> What you need to do Eric is give someone on here the number and have them call her. The conversation could go like this.
> 
> Her: "Hello"
> Me: "Hi this is b_ack51 from the Internet."
> ...


too friggin funny. Editted for content?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

nismo driver said:


> My car is in the body shop right now getting body work done. But its a white 350z. Attached are pictures of how my car will look like after it comes out of the shop. I'm trying to mimic the 350z RS Concept. I have 90% of all of the external mod like the RS Concept. In terms of power level i'm almost there. I have all the bolt ons and some internals done. I'm contiplating on throwing in a super charger with a goal of 450-500hp. Then again, i have urges these days to return my car back to stock and sell it for a old muscle car.


o0h yeah shes a hoe you gotta just whip it out as soon as you pick her up dont even waste time.. save the drink money to finish the car..
[/quote]

Word! Let her in the car, whip it out and ask if she knows how to drive stick.


----------



## Morpheus (Feb 12, 2004)

b_ack51 said:


> What you need to do Eric is give someone on here the number and have them call her. The conversation could go like this.
> 
> Her: "Hello"
> Me: "Hi this is b_ack51 from the Internet."
> ...


Classic


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> My car is in the body shop right now getting body work done. But its a white 350z. Attached are pictures of how my car will look like after it comes out of the shop. I'm trying to mimic the 350z RS Concept. I have 90% of all of the external mod like the RS Concept. In terms of power level i'm almost there. I have all the bolt ons and some internals done. I'm contiplating on throwing in a super charger with a goal of 450-500hp. Then again, i have urges these days to return my car back to stock and sell it for a old muscle car.


o0h yeah shes a hoe you gotta just whip it out as soon as you pick her up dont even waste time.. save the drink money to finish the car..
[/quote]

Word! Let her in the car, whip it out and ask if she knows how to drive stick.
[/quote]

lol thats how I met your mother


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

thebluyak said:


> My car is in the body shop right now getting body work done. But its a white 350z. Attached are pictures of how my car will look like after it comes out of the shop. I'm trying to mimic the 350z RS Concept. I have 90% of all of the external mod like the RS Concept. In terms of power level i'm almost there. I have all the bolt ons and some internals done. I'm contiplating on throwing in a super charger with a goal of 450-500hp. Then again, i have urges these days to return my car back to stock and sell it for a old muscle car.


o0h yeah shes a hoe you gotta just whip it out as soon as you pick her up dont even waste time.. save the drink money to finish the car..
[/quote]

Word! Let her in the car, whip it out and ask if she knows how to drive stick.
[/quote]

lol thats how I met your mother








[/quote]

That wasn't very funny.


----------



## thebluyak (Apr 14, 2006)

yes it was, you know you laughed

sorry if it bothered u, it was a joke


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Yo momma so fat when she sit around the house. She really sits around the house.


----------



## lastgreengarden (Sep 13, 2006)

^^^ The Thread Killer ^^^^


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

BlackSunshine said:


> yes it was, you know you laughed
> 
> sorry if it bothered u, it was a joke


yeah no I didn't laugh or crack a smile. My mom passed away about 10 years ago. So I don't find alot of humor in "your mom" jokes. Sorry I know you were trying to be funny.
[/quote]

sorry to hear that black.









thebluyak cant seem to catch a break..

now someone will bann u


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

i cant even think of a smart ass reply to that


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

Like my dad told me, You can always pass when it comes to banging a chick, but remember: After every one that you pass on, it puts you one more behind schedule.

Hit it, and if she's fugly, poop in her sheets when you're done haha. JK, but...seriously, do it.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Someone else using the word "poop" for humor!









Way underused word.

sorry.









It's true, bluyak cant catch a break. Sorry about the loss BS.









Maybe we can hear from the thread starter to see which of his buddies played this joke on him?


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Cheezy poofs rock.


----------



## pottsburg (Aug 30, 2006)

haha poop, I want to bring back "gayfer" too


----------



## Apott05 (Jul 19, 2005)

b_ack51 said:


> What you need to do Eric is give someone on here the number and have them call her. The conversation could go like this.
> 
> Her: "Hello"
> Me: "Hi this is b_ack51 from the Internet."
> ...


thats hilarious


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

pottsburg said:


> Like my dad told me, You can always pass when it comes to banging a chick, but remember: After every one that you pass on, it puts you one more behind schedule.
> 
> Hit it, and if she's fugly, poop in her sheets when you're done haha. JK, but...seriously, do it.


"Remember boys... any time you turn down sex, that's one less p*ssy you fucked!"
-Some old dude that let me play through on a golf course.


----------



## stitchgrip (Oct 27, 2006)

p*ssy dont have a face hahahahaha (completly depending on the girl though). here is one that i personally made up POTOANGO

pa-tang-o


----------

